# grub verständniss frage!

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Also, nur damit ich den grub jetzt richtig verstehe, möcht ich mal wissen, ob das stimmt was ich denke.

Wenn die /dev/hda6 auf /boot  gemounted ist, dann muss ich bei 

grub> root(hd0,5)   angeben?

er soll in hda installieren also muss ich

grub> setup(hd0)

angeben?

stimmt das so?

----------

## hakan

Ja, genauso mußt du es machen.

a = 0

b = 1

 . = .

 . = .

 . = .

 z = n

1 = 0

usw.

Eigentlich ganz simpel.

----------

